# Have you found youve been discriminated against because you hunt?



## chancing (16 September 2011)

I have! Today at work during a review at work my boss plainly and simply told me she didnt like hunting and didnt like me for the fact Im very pro hunting! Then tries to soften the blow by saying I like you as a person though haha bs! Anyway..

Have you ever lost out on something or been discriminated against because you hunt? I didnt even know my boss knew I went out.

Just curious and still slightly peeed off


----------



## EAST KENT (17 September 2011)

All the time..get used to it! BUT,don`t smile and turn the other cheek..fight back with eloquent words,for far too long hunting people have been too polite and decent about this.
  I remember some years back a woman boarding her dog with us said her son was a Sab annoying the Surrey Union,and he would be collecting the dog.......she was quite proud of it!  I explained ,if it was a sunny day I MIGHT give him a ten yard start from my guard dog..but beware if it was cloudy,then he`d just get ate.
   She apologised ...and collected the dog herself.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 September 2011)

No, I haven't,  but find that I am ever more likely to discriminate against those who don't hunt,  if that's any help. 

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (17 September 2011)

Absolutely fabulous - what an excellent thread.

My experiences are many and varied.

I always think the best, was the time I was interviewed for a job in the City. My prospective boss the Chairman (a non-hunting or equestrian man) said, "tell me what you are good at?" 

I thought, immediately going to my riding and hunting activities. "dare I say what I do", I thought - then said, simply could not help myself, (might as well be honest) "well I go hunting and like to see how much of the hounds and fox I can see, whilst preserving my horse for the whole day".

"Yes" he said, "I see you are fit and do not carry the weight that some of my other young flabby staff carry". 

"Do you ride in any races?". I think in hindsight he was thinking about cross-country. Always a bit difficult to know what non-horsey people are getting at when such questions are asked. 

I said, "when the opportunity arises", thinking, &#8220;in for a penny in for a pound, he will probably worry I am going to be walking wounded half the time".

He replied, "Excellent, marvellous that's just what I want - risk takers". 

I got the job.

Would I say all that now - probably!

Bankers can be a bit touchy about hunting, as can the NHS if you end up in A & E as a result of a hunting accident, depending on the staff on duty at the time.


----------



## Cahill (17 September 2011)

we got dropped off around the corner,after a pony club meet.

me carrying small saddle in one hand and leading shetland with the other and small son in tow with his riding hat on.
neighbour from next door but one was out and said "have you been anywhere nice?"
i replied"oh yes,been to hunt up at m***** "
"oh" she said,and off she went. she never spoke to us again.


----------



## PML (17 September 2011)

I can second the reception you receive in some hospitals following accidents, but my experience is that it's not isolated to hunting incidents but equestrianism in general. As soon as you mention that a horse was involved there is generally a lot of lip tightening and deep breath taking, and the feeling of "well what do you expect if you choose to hurtle round the country jumping big obstacles!". I hasten to add that this is from some and not all staff, and doesn't in any way lessen the treatment you receive.

I do remember visiting some 15 years ago, my then boyfriend, now husband in hospital following a car crash. On one visit he was telling me the story of the gentleman in the opposite bay; he had been out hunting and there had been an incident with some sabs, and his horse and he had been brought down and suffered horrendous injuries. Sadly at that time he was more concerned with masking the situation in which he was injured rather than the injuries themselves as he didn't want to be publically chastised. He was in a large inner-city hospital and feared any repercussions. My husband noted during his time there that the Consultant's manner with him was fine but that 3 of the 4 nurses that tended to him spoke to him rather disdainfully.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 September 2011)

J_M,

my now retired Agri Bank Manager,  tells me that as a young man,  and when first involved in banking,  he had an application for a loan,  from a well respected and local farmer,  land on his desk.

He placed the application before his superior,  and after a considerable delay,  it was returned,  "Refused".  My chum enquired as to why the loan application had been turned down,  and was told, "Because he shoots foxes"!!

Those were the days,  principled bank managers!

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (17 September 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			J_M,

my now retired Agri Bank Manager,  tells me that as a young man,  and when first involved in banking,  he had an application for a loan,  from a well respected and local farmer,  land on his desk.

He placed the application before his superior,  and after a considerable delay,  it was returned,  "Refused".  My chum enquired as to why the loan application had been turned down,  and was told, "Because he shoots foxes"!!

Those were the days,  principled bank managers!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

*LOVL*

Perhaps in the circumstances we, that is all hunting folk, indeed the Countryside Alliance should adopt the first two verses of Mary Hopkin's - Those Were the Days as our National Anthem

By Mary Hopkin

Those Were The Days, My Friend 
Once upon a time there was a tavern
Where we used to raise a glass or two
Remember how we laughed away the hours
And think of all the great things we would DO
Chorus:

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we choose
We'd fight and never lose
For we were young and sure to have our way


----------



## j17bow (17 September 2011)

I get the usual people who moan about it, especially at my old job, but they were actually more ignorant than rude, and were really interested once I told them the full story. 

Had a decision to make a few months ago about whether or not to put hunting as an activity on my UCAS form (Mature student!) for Zoology course, I did, and I got 5 offers!


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2011)

I guess I am just lucky. At work there is another chap who is very into his country sports far more than I am and a couple of the others go off fishing etc every now and then so its not an issue and no one is anti in any way. I rarely take a trip into town and when I do I keep myself to myself as I don't want to get involved with little johnny who is screaming profanities at his mother because he didn't get what he wanted. 

So all in all no not really but then I tend to stick with my own kind and don't go in for mixing that much.


----------



## Ella19 (17 September 2011)

I have to hide from my neighbours if going out hunting, I cover my kit and myself, more for the time they take lecturing me that makes me late up the yard rather than abuse!

It has helped me get a job in veterinary, though one small animal practice I worked for weren't best happy about it until they realised most the clients knew me through the hunt and we got a fair few more few the door because of it!


----------



## becca1305 (17 September 2011)

Bit of both really, Im not the hugest fan of chasing an animal for its life across country, however I recognise its an important part of our history and culture of which we have had enough destroyed in relatively recent years and so I am becoming more protective of historic activities that I do not necessarily 100% agree with. I am not cuddly cuddly foxes I just think there are more pleasant ways to kill them. That being said I do sometimes hunt as I enjoy participating in one of the few truely British traditions left to us, so I am a BIG FAT HYPOCRITE!, but you are far more likely to find me out with the drag hunts and bloodhounds. At college (equine) I was occasionally ridiculed for the little part of guilt which niggled me about hunting, however at my current uni a city one  I have found a fair amount of adversity to it and discrimination which true to my stubborn self has made me argue the case for hunting stronger still. Luckily most of them are incapable of actually putting together a decent and strong argument (why they are doing philosophy and politics I dont know!) and so have bowed out to trying to argue the case with me. If some of the city folk dare bring it up outside seminars I just make a comment that turns them squeamish eg. they ask sarcastically did you enjoy your hunt? (they way city folk phrase country things is very odd ) Il say yes and to remind me to bring them back some fox blood to wipe on their cheeks next time I go  soon scares the inbreds off


----------



## YorksG (18 September 2011)

I am in the fortunate, but rather odd, situation or having not one but two managers who are interested in field sports.  Even odder given my profession, I am a Social Worker who works with an NHS team so have both a social work and a nursing manager, who both shoot and fish  Mind you have one nursing member of the team who is an ex member of ALF  who did not know that the commercial production of goats milk results from either the kids being removed from the Nanny or that she is injected with hormones to bring her into milk, she honestly thought that all the nice little goats grew up to be big goats with their mummy, I still haven't found out what she thought happened to all the male goats......


----------



## chancing (18 September 2011)

wow Im pleased its not just me then but its really getting me down and when I tried to broach this and fight back a little I was quashed and laughed out of the 'review'.

Its ridiculous in this day and age we have homosexuality drugs crime religion all out in the open but give your opinion on hunting and boom thats it game over!!


----------



## combat_claire (18 September 2011)

I am in a fortunate line of work; as a rural chartered surveyor it is expected that you either hunt, shoot or fish and preferably partake in more than one activity in your spare time! 

I did a very short stint at a local insurance firm and the chit chat on Friday got round to plans for the weekend. Everyone else was talking about big nights out in town and I confessed that I was getting up at 5am to feed 200 odd pigs, check the farrowing sows and then going out with the foxhounds. The tangerine tinted buffoons are worked with were completely baffled!


----------



## EAST KENT (18 September 2011)

YorksG said:



			I am in the fortunate, but rather odd, situation or having not one but two managers who are interested in field sports.  Even odder given my profession, I am a Social Worker who works with an NHS team so have both a social work and a nursing manager, who both shoot and fish  Mind you have one nursing member of the team who is an ex member of ALF  who did not know that the commercial production of goats milk results from either the kids being removed from the Nanny or that she is injected with hormones to bring her into milk, she honestly thought that all the nice little goats grew up to be big goats with their mummy, I still haven't found out what she thought happened to all the male goats......
		
Click to expand...

   Curry,actually. One of my friends used to answer those Home Wanted ads for male kids..indeed they did find a home,in the freezer.Times were hard


----------



## hunting mad (19 September 2011)

I had a accident where a horse kicked me,amny years ago on the hunting field on boxing day.
I was taken to hospital,and the matron was clearly anti hunting.
I think this had an effect on my care,and now im having an operation on my leg in less the 2 weeks due to this.

My dads friend suffered a kick  as well out on the hunting field,and the nurse refused to "see to him" The nurse was sacked.


----------



## Ladylina83 (19 September 2011)

I don't get it though - We don't hunt blOOdy foxes we get all dressed up and play hunt the pub all in the name of being social and having fun in the cold ! This might not be the way some of us would like it to be but that is the way it is - how can anyone judge us for being wrong to ride a horse wearing a jacket while some amazing dogs lead the way ??? I wouldn't think twice about saying I had been hunting in A&E / in the pub or in an interview it is my hobby and it hurts no one except maybe me


----------



## spacefaer (20 September 2011)

Some years ago (pre ban) I got decked by a youngster (he fell over backwards) and smashed my cheekbone and eye socket - got taken to hospital and operated on.

As I was going into theatre, the anaesthetist asked me how I'd got injured - I said I was riding - she said "I hope you weren't hunting - I don't agree with it!"  Since she was injecting me with anaesthetic at that moment, I  really wasn't in a position to stand up for hunting (or indeed anything else!)

I do remember everyone that day telling me to take my boots off before I got into hospital, because otherwise they would cut them off (despite only having a smashed face) on principle. 

Having said that, I've just moved to a new area of the country and have been made to feel very welcome by all the new hunting people I've met so far this season - very positive discrimination


----------



## SusannaF (20 September 2011)

spacefaer said:



			Some years ago (pre ban) I got decked by a youngster (he fell over backwards) and smashed my cheekbone and eye socket - got taken to hospital and operated on.

As I was going into theatre, the anaesthetist asked me how I'd got injured - I said I was riding - she said "I hope you weren't hunting - I don't agree with it!"  Since she was injecting me with anaesthetic at that moment, I  really wasn't in a position to stand up for hunting (or indeed anything else!)

I do remember everyone that day telling me to take my boots off before I got into hospital, because otherwise they would cut them off (despite only having a smashed face) on principle. 

Having said that, I've just moved to a new area of the country and have been made to feel very welcome by all the new hunting people I've met so far this season - very positive discrimination  

Click to expand...

To be fair, they probably didn't want the muck and germs on your boots in the hospital, but what the anaesthetist said is appalling.


----------



## frostyfingers (20 September 2011)

I had a non hunting ridiing accident and ended up in A&E.  When I said how it had happened the response was "that's your fault for riding then" - and they turned to the footballer who had broken his arm and were all nice and sympathetic to him.  I was told to "go home and take two paracetamol".

Six years, and two operations the injury still causes problems and I'm likely to require a joint replacement at some point in the future.....


----------



## Kenzo (20 September 2011)

Probably raised a few eyebrows at work, some people have viewed their opinions on it and thats fine with me, I dont have a problem with people who come out and say what they think rather slate you behind your back.

Although some people who (need to be careful how I say this) are shall we say not from a country background dont always understand it, so I explain one of the reasons why where I live for example, fox control is needed and the other methods farmers may use, that its not some bloody thirsty sport that people seem to imagine it is.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (20 September 2011)

In my POLITICS class!!! It has really annoyed/upset me


----------



## dressagelove (21 September 2011)

chancing said:



			wow Im pleased its not just me then but its really getting me down and when I tried to broach this and fight back a little I was quashed and laughed out of the 'review'.

Its ridiculous in this day and age we have homosexuality drugs crime religion all out in the open but give your opinion on hunting and boom thats it game over!!
		
Click to expand...

A VERY good point!!! 

I have regular arguments with people who think its barbaric, then I just get told that I'm a rich little conservative who enjoys posh elite sports, pahaha

I was out hunting one year, and there were a load of people nearby one of the fields shouting about animal rights, and that 'we were being cruel to our horses making them jump those big fence.' I cannot stand ignorance.


----------



## soggy (23 September 2011)

Once or twice, but then I discriminate against those that are against hunting. I can't be bothered with their uninformed, misguided and nonsensical POV. 

Life's to short to be bothered with those types of nob heads. Regardless of how well meaning they might happen to be.

I eat red meat, I wear leather , I hunt, I shoot, I fish  and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Tinkerbee (23 September 2011)

At work no, most are either country folks or just sensible  

Uni is always a laugh, I'm studying Conservation and C'side management and we have some lectures with the Wildlife Conservation people and we even had a field trip away for a weekend with them. About half an hour in there was a rather loud "discussion" when it transpired that someone had been "that effing sab..." they'd had a run in when out with the Belvoir... made for an interesting group assignment!


----------



## VoR (23 September 2011)

No and to be honest if I had evidence that I had been discriminated against for that reason then I'd be off to a solicitor pdq as I'm fairly certain it would be illegal to do so!!!

Oh and Alec - there are some people with principles working in banks still!!


----------



## Dizzle (23 September 2011)

I work with a hunt Sab and I respect his view and my view will never be the same, some of you are sounding just as silly as the sabs by saying that their views are just wrong, they have a point, hunters have a point, they are NEVER going to agree, in fact I strongly disagree with some of his views regarding horses at hunts and how they contradict his morals, but then he really disagres with the fact that I'm happy to watch a pack of hounds hunt and kill a fox. Seriously no one is ever going to agree on the issue.

Just because he's a sab and I'm pro-hunting doesn't mean we can't get along though!


----------



## soggy (25 September 2011)

Dizzle said:



			I work with a hunt Sab and I respect his view and my view will never be the same, some of you are sounding just as silly as the sabs by saying that their views are just wrong, they have a point, hunters have a point, they are NEVER going to agree, in fact I strongly disagree with some of his views regarding horses at hunts and how they contradict his morals, but then he really disagres with the fact that I'm happy to watch a pack of hounds hunt and kill a fox. Seriously no one is ever going to agree on the issue.

Just because he's a sab and I'm pro-hunting doesn't mean we can't get along though! 

Click to expand...

Respect the POV of a sab....nah! That a kin to saying you respect the views of  Nazi's on Jews.

Every side of an argument has a view. It doesn't mean that you have to respect them though. Especially when they have no credence, no fact and no basis.


I have no desire for antis' to agree with my POV. I simple desire that they don't try and force their POV on my or mine.


----------



## Horsey_dreams (25 September 2011)

I avoid my mother in law on the subject, her opinion is the only correct one and she responds to disagreeing with her by getting upset and trying to convince you she is right for the next 4 hours. I cant be bothered. 'i hate hate hate hate hunting and shooting, they are all b******s' great

I work for a very large employer and most people there know i have horses, sometimes they ask me if i hunt, what are my views, and we have a calm, rational discussion. 

OP i hope your boss did not allow her prejudice affect your review in a negative way??


----------



## topclass (26 September 2011)

Oops I think I may be in the minority here but personally I think drag hunting it ok but the real hunt sorry no it's not that im a lover of the fox but to have 20 plus dogs chasing any animals with the soul intent purpose of ripping the it to pieces then no, and it to be taken as a sport it is not a sport in my mind, but everyone to their own and that's was makes us human.  I would never discriminate against someone or treat them with disrepect if they did hunt as long as they didnt try and tell me what great fun it is as I dont think me or fox see it like that but personal opinion should never interfer with your work abilities or your beliefs.   I'll just wait now for the wrath of all you hunting people now gulp.........


----------



## EAST KENT (26 September 2011)

Please DO NOT call Hounds "Dogs" it is abhorent.


----------



## topclass (26 September 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Please DO NOT call Hounds "Dogs" it is abhorent.

Click to expand...

If I want to call it a dog I will that is MY personal opinion infact I know someone who used to organise a drag hunt with Cumberland Spaniels and they are not HOUNDS they are working gun dogs to be precise not everyone knows breeds it was a general answer to a just question


----------



## Herne (26 September 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Please DO NOT call Hounds "Dogs" it is abhorent.

Click to expand...

And it is precisely that sort of pompous foolishness that has got hunting and hunting people such a bad name in the past.

Of course hounds are dogs. The fact that we prefer to refer to them as hounds to distinguish them from other types of dogs does not somehow mean that they magically become not dogs.

Abhorrent, indeed. Don't be so ridiculous.


----------



## combat_claire (26 September 2011)

Herne said:



			And it is precisely that sort of pompous foolishness that has got hunting and hunting people such a bad name in the past.

Of course hounds are dogs. The fact that we prefer to refer to them as hounds to distinguish them from other types of dogs does not somehow mean that they magically become not dogs.

Abhorrent, indeed. Don't be so ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. 

Much like those hunting stalwarts who insist on correcting 2 year olds when they point at the dogs in the ring at country shows with a posh, snapped 'they are hinds not dawgs' ! #

I freely admit that I have on numerous occasions invited small children to come and meet our fluffy doggies! :-D


----------



## JenHunt (26 September 2011)

I'm can happily say that I haven't been discriminated against because I hunt.

I make no bones about it, I happily tell my boss/colleagues that I'd like a day off to go hunting, and they are fine with it. I've got quite good at spotting those who just want a fight about it, and avoid them. Most of my colleagues have asked me about how it all works now, what's changed, what are the hounds fed etc etc. They are interested and keen to learn.

I had more obstruction to taking days off for hunting when I worked for a game feed manufacturer than I do now (working for a food flavourings manufacturer!).


----------



## Fiagai (26 September 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Please DO NOT call Hounds "Dogs" it is abhorent.

Click to expand...

EK - Tis a pity that some cannot determine a bit of online humour.....:


----------



## Fiagai (26 September 2011)

An ex boss of mine was want to cancel leave if he got wind I was going hunting....

Was an ignorant w*nker at the best of times....


----------



## EAST KENT (26 September 2011)

Fiagai said:



			EK - Tis a pity that some cannot determine a bit of online humour.....:
		
Click to expand...

   Bit sad ,are`nt they? Obviously incapable of any appreciation of dry English humour. Try watching Downton and the Dowager Duchess duckies..maybe you`ll "get it" then.
   There is nothing wrong with correct facts by the way,hounds are just that..hounds. Correct etiquette and terminology is never out of fashion,one should never descend to the lowest common denominator ..as I was taught at school.


----------



## EAST KENT (26 September 2011)

Fiagai said:



			An ex boss of mine was want to cancel leave if he got wind I was going hunting....

Was an ignorant w*nker at the best of times....
		
Click to expand...

 Indeed..and probably called hounds d...s as well


----------



## Luci07 (26 September 2011)

Had interesting debates. Can happily argue (factually) and have a few cards up my sleeve to counter the "heartstrings" approach. One of my closest friends is very anti so we agree to differ. We also differ in that she is PRO capital punishment and I am totally against!!

TBH, every time I have had someone attempt to shout me down, they have always been very poorly informed and don't have anywhere to go when I actually present facts. I don't/won't debate deer hunting - because its not something I have ever done or researched = ergo I can't discuss it and won't comment. I did have one friend who got very very cross but I stuck to my guns, didn't back down and in the end he did agree to live and let live!

I have not had any poor experiences with staff during my numerous visits to A&E over the years. The best (and most memorable) was my then BIL taking me having had my horse throw his head up and smash my nose. Reception asked what had happened while taking a very pointed look at my poor (and large BIL!)

Other person to be "you bring it on yourself" ... is now an ex OH. Did make the mistake of venting at my brother - who then reminded him.. he was talking to my brother (and told me to get rid!!.)


----------



## chancing (26 September 2011)

In reply to a post Im afraid Ive forgotton who yes my boss has allowed her views to have an impact on our working relationship so much so I am now desperately seeking other employment so anyone around somerset??!! shameless plug sorry. She refuses to let me swap my half day to a hunting day and the reason she gives 'i dont want to' and she refuses to let me interact with anyone related to the company who is pro which to me is pathetic. She has also accused me of following the hunt during working hours which considering they are generally meeting 20 miles from my workplace and im never away from work longer than 5 minutes of commuting around the office is pretty impressive again asked for evidence of this she says 'ive been told' will not tell me who by dates times proof etc. 

To be honest it feels like she is pushing me to go rather than being upfront and saying ok I dont agree with your hobbies outside of work in your own personal time and as long as it continues to not clash with your work or have any effect no matter how small we shall leave it there and you have your opinions and I have mine. I feel this would be a much more sensible and professional approach rather than making me dread getting up and going to work!!

Im impressed by the amount of responses the thread is having I posted merely out of interest and a little out of sheer anger!


----------



## Herne (27 September 2011)

Fiagai said:



			EK - Tis a pity that some cannot determine a bit of online humour.....:
		
Click to expand...

I shall look forward to some with bated breath...


----------



## EAST KENT (27 September 2011)

Herne said:



			I shall look forward to some with bated breath...
		
Click to expand...

  Perhaps more a "Mrs Brown`s Boys" type than Downton or BlackAdder ????


----------



## Herne (27 September 2011)

Actually, I would equate trotting out tired old cliches in inappropriate places where they can easily be misconstrued more with the former category than the latter.

Blackadder, eh? Modest, aren't we...?


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 September 2011)

chancing said:



			To be honest it feels like she is pushing me to go rather than being upfront and saying ok I dont agree with your hobbies outside of work in your own personal time and as long as it continues to not clash with your work or have any effect no matter how small we shall leave it there and you have your opinions and I have mine. I feel this would be a much more sensible and professional approach rather than making me dread getting up and going to work!!
		
Click to expand...

It might be worth having a chat to a good employment law solicitor!  It sounds to me like your employer is behaving in such a way that a 'constructive dismissal' case against her would succeed!


----------



## Luci07 (27 September 2011)

Agreed. Start a log NOW of all the times she has made comments, refused you leave to hunt etc and backdate it to the dates you can remember. If you have any emails from her send them to yourself as back up as well. You will need this. Once you have this, then go to an employment solicitor. (check your house insurance - very often legal cover is included. It certainly is on mine) OR if your company is big enough to have a decent HR, then, once you have the evidence, log it with HR. I would also, keep an eye out for an alternative position but these are the steps you need to take to safeguard yourself.


----------



## Fiagai (27 September 2011)

chancing said:



			....To be honest it feels like she is pushing me to go rather than being upfront and saying ok I dont agree with your hobbies outside of work in your own personal time and as long as it continues to not clash with your work or have any effect no matter how small we shall leave it there and you have your opinions and I have mine. I feel this would be a much more sensible and professional approach rather than making me dread getting up and going to work...!
		
Click to expand...

Chancing - this is bullying.  I would advise to document (with dates, witnesses etc) every single incident and then instigate a formal procedure once you have enough to prove your case.


----------



## Fiagai (27 September 2011)

Herne said:



			I shall look forward to some with bated breath...
		
Click to expand...

Miaow!!  fcs sake lighten up a little.  EKs comment was clearly tongue 

in cheek considering the detail and lenght of the post in question.


----------



## A1fie (27 September 2011)

Fiagai said:



			Miaow!!  fcs sake lighten up a little.  EKs comment was clearly tongue 

in cheek considering the detail and lenght of the post in question.
		
Click to expand...

It may have been tongue in cheek but it didn't read that way to me, in fairness and to an outsider it could easily have come across as rude.


----------



## Herne (28 September 2011)

My case rests...


----------



## Fiagai (28 September 2011)

A1fie said:



			It may have been tongue in cheek but it didn't read that way to me, in fairness and to an outsider it could easily have come across as rude.
		
Click to expand...

A1fie
topclasses post was a clearly expressed opinion. Eks reply pointedly did not contest / argue any of this but was simply a humurous reply on the old hoary chestnut about dogs/ hounds imo.  If you want confirmation go ask the poster in question.  Like all forums there there will always be nitpickers who take opportunities to take  pot shots.


----------



## toppy72 (28 September 2011)

There is a couple on the yard who are very anti hunting they have always known that I am pro hunting and it has been left as an area that we do not touch upon. However since I have been out this season there has been a noticable cooling in our friendship,  one of them has simply started to grunt rather than speak to me.  I feel irritated by this as I am very willing to respect their views and feel that they should do the same.  

One thing I do know is that it will not stop me doing what I want to do.  

My gripe is that I do not like my children to see people being so ignorant and not speaking.  

My mantra is "rise above it"  a phrase that is often needed in a livery situation!!


----------



## EAST KENT (28 September 2011)

Fiagai said:



			Miaow!!  fcs sake lighten up a little.  EKs comment was clearly tongue 

in cheek considering the detail and lenght of the post in question.
		
Click to expand...

 Don`t think this acid drop CAN lighten up somehow, lead boots and all that,which it is "resting it`s case"..tired legs .
   Hmm,one of my fav phrases .."the thinking powers of a lobotomised tapeworm"..totally nothing to do with the thread..but bloody funny.


----------



## Horsey_dreams (28 September 2011)

chancing what kind of company do you work for, how big is it? Are you a member of a union? This is bullying and harassment, your employer should have policies for dealing with it.


----------



## Herne (29 September 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Don`t think this acid drop CAN lighten up somehow, lead boots and all that,which it is "resting it`s case"..tired legs .
   Hmm,one of my fav phrases .."the thinking powers of a lobotomised tapeworm"..totally nothing to do with the thread..but bloody funny.

Click to expand...

Oh, come on, then, if you insist on claiming that it was "funny", then let's hear the explanation of "why"?

Clearly, so far, 4 posters have found it unamusing as opposed to to the 2 of you that do, so it obviously needs a little bit of clarification...

(You have modestly claimed your wit to be on a par with the likes of Rowan Atkinson, Richard Curtis, Ben Elton and Julian Fellowes. I can assure you that all four of them are perfectly capable of rationalising their humour, so no cop-outs now...)


----------



## EAST KENT (29 September 2011)

Oh do lighten up you silly old thing..what a narrow cheerless world you appear to inhabit,now off you go and suck some sugar lumps.
   Actually ,if if you are an expert on humour,the last bit about the labotomised tapeworm WAS BlackAdder.Thought you`d have recognised it.


----------



## chancing (30 September 2011)

I work for a fairly small company and this constant harassment is leading me to today quit my job Im actually excited at the prospect my boss's attitude isnt improving and having spoken to a colleague of mine who is experiencing similar behaviour it obviously isnt going to get any better. Sad though that I have been reduced to this. On a lighter note roll on hunting tomorrow morning although if this weather continues I shall be putting forward the idea of hunting in vest tops wonder how that will go down?! haha


----------



## Fiagai (30 September 2011)

chancing said:



			I work for a fairly small company and this constant harassment is leading me to today quit my job Im actually excited at the prospect my boss's attitude isnt improving and having spoken to a colleague of mine who is experiencing similar behaviour it obviously isnt going to get any better. Sad though that I have been reduced to this. On a lighter note roll on hunting tomorrow morning although if this weather continues I shall be putting forward the idea of hunting in vest tops wonder how that will go down?! haha
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that chancing, but what I would say is that your health is more important than having to put with daily harssment to such a degree.

You are looking at the postive side at least though hunting "in vest tops"  you will be suggesting cami knickers and boxers next!  ugh what a thought....


----------



## Alec Swan (30 September 2011)

Fiagai said:



			....... "in vest tops"  you will be suggesting cami knickers and boxers next!  ugh what a thought....
		
Click to expand...


There's a small part of me,  which disagrees with you!! 

Alec.


----------



## combat_claire (30 September 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			There's a small part of me,  which disagrees with you!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

And then I think of the varying shapes and sizes found on the hunting field....


----------



## Luci07 (30 September 2011)

combat_claire said:



			And then I think of the varying shapes and sizes found on the hunting field....
		
Click to expand...

On your leaving day, please put IN WRITING your response to your bosses behaviour, and have that conversation.. her teeth will be drawn but she needs to understand there is a reaction to her behaviour. Also cc in your MD. You would awful if the same thing happened to another person...


----------



## chancing (30 September 2011)

resignation submitted!! feel much happier now although shouldnt have had to come to this. impressed with all of the replies to the thread maybe something should be done as anti's appear to be able to discriminate all they like but we as hunting folk cannot?!

and yes bikinis and boxers may be a little far when you think of the range of ages etc however if they were all 6ft tall dark and handsome then that might present another question!!


----------



## soggy (4 October 2011)

topclass said:



			Oops I think I may be in the minority here but personally I think drag hunting it ok but the real hunt sorry no it's not that im a lover of the fox but to have 20 plus dogs chasing any animals with the soul intent purpose of ripping the it to pieces then no, and it to be taken as a sport it is not a sport in my mind, but everyone to their own and that's was makes us human.  I would never discriminate against someone or treat them with disrepect if they did hunt as long as they didnt try and tell me what great fun it is as I dont think me or fox see it like that but personal opinion should never interfer with your work abilities or your beliefs.   I'll just wait now for the wrath of all you hunting people now gulp.........
		
Click to expand...

Wrath.....nah!

Why get annoyed at the misguided and uninformed. I simply treat them with the disdain they deserve. So run along now and go play.


----------



## VoR (5 October 2011)

Few points regarding this thread - 'humour' can often be mis-interpreted in e-mails and the like (i.e.posts) and for the purposes of clarification;

*hound* *noun* 
1. one of any of several breeds of dogs trained to pursue game either by sight or by scent, especially one with a long face and large drooping ears. 
2. Informal . any dog. 
3. a mean, despicable person. 
4. Informal . an addict or devotee: an autograph hound. 
5. one of the pursuers in the game of hare and hounds

So everyone is right and no-one is wrong, just like everyone who has an opinion on anything it is their opinion, in their world it is right in another's it is wrong, the grown up approach is to listen to each other and try to understand WHY those opinions are held, respect our differences and get on with our lives, unfortunately, the extremes (who usually are not prepared to take said approach) tend to shout the loudest, get heard the most and therefore prevent people living their lives, be happy!!


----------



## Shoei (5 October 2011)

Many times but the one that springs to mind was when hacking to a meet a gentleman nearly dragged me off my horse telling me how cruel I was. Even more infuriating as I was going out with the blood hounds! Ignorant bigot!


----------



## VOM (5 October 2011)

No, only people seem to think your loaded which I wish were true! 

Today though my non horsey beautician asked what I did with my horses, given that I was being waxed at the time I lied and said just shows. Couldn't take the risk.


----------



## chancing (5 October 2011)

haha VOM i had the same convo with my beautician the other day whilst having my eyebrows waxed I was brave enough to say and she was fascinated!!!


----------



## VoR (6 October 2011)

VOM said:



			No, only people seem to think your loaded which I wish were true! 

Today though my non horsey beautician asked what I did with my horses, given that I was being waxed at the time I lied and said just shows. Couldn't take the risk.
		
Click to expand...

It is so annoying when people think just because you hunt you are posh and rich, why just last week I was driving to the meet in the Roller when a thug stopped my two grooms who was following along behind in the brand new 5 horse lorry and berated them about them being upper-class yobs, wouldn't have minded so much had the oik not been tresspassing on my estate!!!


----------



## combat_claire (6 October 2011)

VoR said:



			It is so annoying when people think just because you hunt you are posh and rich, why just last week I was driving to the meet in the Roller when a thug stopped my two grooms who was following along behind in the brand new 5 horse lorry and berated them about them being upper-class yobs, wouldn't have minded so much had the oik not been tresspassing on my estate!!! 

Click to expand...

Haha, very good VoR :-D


----------



## VOM (6 October 2011)

VoR said:



			It is so annoying when people think just because you hunt you are posh and rich, why just last week I was driving to the meet in the Roller when a thug stopped my two grooms who was following along behind in the brand new 5 horse lorry and berated them about them being upper-class yobs, wouldn't have minded so much had the oik not been tresspassing on my estate!!! 

Click to expand...

The cheek of them .


----------



## Alec Swan (6 October 2011)

VoR said:



			It is so annoying when people think just because you hunt you are posh and rich, why just last week I was driving to the meet in the Roller when a thug stopped my two grooms who was following along behind in the brand new 5 horse lorry and berated them about them being upper-class yobs, wouldn't have minded so much had the oik not been tresspassing on my estate!!! 

Click to expand...

Ah,  well you see,  that's where you went wrong.  *You* were driving to the meet.  Had you engaged a chauffeur,  of any note,  then you would have been able to peer over the top of your H&H,  or FT,  and left the disagreement,  to staff,  wouldn't you? 

Why trouble yourself with the common man,  when you can employ others to deal with their own kind.

Alec.


----------



## VoR (6 October 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Ah,  well you see,  that's where you went wrong.  *You* were driving to the meet.  Had you engaged a chauffeur,  of any note,  then you would have been able to peer over the top of your H&H,  or FT,  and left the disagreement,  to staff,  wouldn't you? 

Why trouble yourself with the common man,  when you can employ others to deal with their own kind.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, Alec, I now see the error of my ways and shall engage a chauffeur immediately.


----------



## LizzieJ (6 October 2011)

Bugger, I didn't realise it was your Grooms and lorry VoR  sorry


----------



## VoR (6 October 2011)

LizzieJ said:



			Bugger, I didn't realise it was your Grooms and lorry VoR  sorry 

Click to expand...

Might have know it was you Liz!!


----------



## LizzieJ (6 October 2011)

Meh, someone said rent-a-mob was easy money


----------



## soggy (6 October 2011)

chancing said:



			haha VOM i had the same convo with my beautician the other day whilst having my eyebrows waxed I was brave enough to say and she was fascinated!!!
		
Click to expand...




VOM said:



			No, only people seem to think your loaded which I wish were true! 

Today though my non horsey beautician asked what I did with my horses, given that I was being waxed at the time I lied and said just shows. Couldn't take the risk.
		
Click to expand...

Waxed...?????? Eyebrows waxed.....???

I thought waxing was the reserve of these East European types that now do all the car valeting.

Do they just use Simoniz Car wax or did they have to get out the T-Cut? 
The daughter is muttering something about Brazilians. Have they gotten into this car valeting malarkey as well?


----------



## Fiagai (6 October 2011)

Seriously though the number of anti type sites that refer to "upper class toffs"  "looking down on us" "gentry" etc when referring to those that hunt is quite noticeable.   

I believe that adoption of rat catcher by some hunts is being advocated as that the formal attire of hunting may be perceived as "posh" 

Pehaps if we all adopted the wearing of boiler suits, safety hats, and rode shaggy ponys huntings image as an elitist activity would change?

tbh I dont think so.  I believe a significant problem with these percieved attitudes is perhaps the result of a growing urban / rural divide 

The fact that hunt coats are practical and hard wearing, that stocks may perform many functions, that hats are for safety rarely gets a notion.

The "looking down" thing is unfortunately the result the horse and rider physically bigger than someone on the ground.  Our hunt always advocates getting off ones horse and taking off ones hat when talking to a landowner or other person as a matter of etiqette

I an interested does any have any ideas on howing to help deal with percieved ideas of others?


----------



## chancing (7 October 2011)

T cutting and waxing same thing both work well however not sure on the eyebrows front! Likewise we could say they are common hoody wearing thugs but that wouldnt be p.c would it?! Having just been on the lacs website out of curiosity they seem to perceive we are raw meat eating cold heartless killers that like to dress up to do so sounds like a fetish to me!! 

I suppose they dont like the red coats worn for the fact they stand out and its another part of tradition they are so keen to demolish?! I think the march the countryside alliance did in 2004/5??? was a great idea and something along the lines again would show that people arent giving up


----------



## VoR (7 October 2011)

chancing said:



			T cutting and waxing same thing both work well however not sure on the eyebrows front! Likewise we could say they are common hoody wearing thugs but that wouldnt be p.c would it?! Having just been on the lacs website out of curiosity they seem to perceive we are raw meat eating cold heartless killers that like to dress up to do so sounds like a fetish to me!! 

I suppose they dont like the red coats worn for the fact they stand out and its another part of tradition they are so keen to demolish?! I think the march the countryside alliance did in 2004/5??? was a great idea and something along the lines again would show that people arent giving up
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point on the march although pretty sure that the government &LACS are aware that this isn't going away any time soon 

To be fair I know plenty of people who are less than supportive of the idea of hunting, not seen any of them wearing hoodies or involving themselves in 'thuggery' so let LACS generalise, we'll be a bit more grown up.

Having said that as I was biting in to the 'little baby lamb' last night dressed up on my 'big-bad-wolf' suit, I was thinking maybe it's taste better without the wool on and would certainly be easier to eat if it didn't struggle so much, still OH seems to like it when I chase her in her Little Red Riding Hood cape. 

What is a fetish any way?


----------



## soggy (8 October 2011)

chancing said:



			T cutting and waxing same thing both work well however not sure on the eyebrows front!
		
Click to expand...

Daughter has been expanding my knowledge. Apparently a Brazilian is like some form of goatee beard for women and has nothing to do with car valeting. Its all the rage down on Copacabana beach hence the name. But you have to wear cheese cutter thongs what ever they are to pull it off. Some very tasty bodies of the female persuasion in Brazil. Never seen one sporting a false beard though. 

Apparently you(women) put wax in your hair too. To help keep it in place? Why not just get a  hair cut? My local barber does a decent enough job for £5.


----------



## EAST KENT (8 October 2011)

VoR said:



			It is so annoying when people think just because you hunt you are posh and rich, why just last week I was driving to the meet in the Roller when a thug stopped my two grooms who was following along behind in the brand new 5 horse lorry and berated them about them being upper-class yobs, wouldn't have minded so much had the oik not been tresspassing on my estate!!! 

Click to expand...

Don`t forget your smelling salts in a small bottle to protect yourself against any nasties those commom oiks might harbour.


----------



## orangesquash (12 October 2011)

This is one of the most entertaining threads I have read in a long time! (regular reader but have just registered today!)

A few years ago I moved away to work which was amazing and I met some brilliant people. The job was incredibly intense and a brand new team of 50 youngsters (18-35) immediately lived, trained and worked together for the whole season, and the initial 6 weeks training were particularly intense. 

We had to do a load of ice breakers at the beginning that pushed people way out of their comfort zone anyway. Im from Surrey but didn't think I had an accent in any way however as soon as I started chatting away, finding out about other people and telling them where I was from etc there was that immediate and annoying assumption....."oh your from Surrey, you must be posh, I bet you ride horses" to which I reply yes (to riding horses!) which sparks the standard response "oh, I bet you go hunting and everything" and I always have the same dilemma,.....do I or don't I mention it. My pride and enthusiasm for hunting comes through every time and I reply yes which usually gets me into a debate where I simply spend most of my time, not fighting my corner, but trying to educate them on what we actually do!!!

Ultimately I had to agree to disagree seeing as we were spending the next 8 months in adjacent rooms and now we are the best of friends, but stereotyping will never die out! 

I would also like to point out that by the end of our second season together, the person in question who was a vegetarian for his whole life is now an avid meat eater after coming home with me for the weekend and couldn't resist Mum's amazing venison casserole!


----------

